# G3 sili-foam tire testing



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Well we were talking about different tires a while ago. I said that the LB's were my favorite. But i hadnt done a head to head timing test. i just got some new LBs and it was raining so i figured i would do some timing tests. All on the same car with the same setup. Of course these are my findings on this car, with this setup, on this track, on this day. 

Tire times: 
G3 Poly Mod - 7/23 wizzard pro predator - 15 laps - 50' home track @19v professor motor controller

Wizzard ATF 360 .456 OD - ET. 31.21 s - fastest lap. 2.05

Wizzard LAWG orange .456 OD - ET. 29.71 s - fastest lap. 1.95

Law Breaker white firm .456 OD - ET. 27.87 s - fastest lap. 1.74

Law Breaker black firm .458 OD - ET. 28.12 s - fastest lap. 1.79


----------



## nosubfor#3sr (Nov 14, 2009)

Where do you get the Law Breaker tires from?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

There are many, many variables involved with evaluating this type of tire from track surface material, rail downforce, rail height, track smoothness, track cleanliness, chassis type, traction magnet type, room temperature, tire wear/scuff pattern, rim size vs. tire size combination, etc. 

You will never find a single brand, style, compound, rim size, tire size, shape, etc., that is universally or unequivocally better than every other brand under all or even a small subset of the variations in cars, tracks, and environmentals. Any comparisons are anecdotal at best.

That being said, Law Breakers are a good tire to have in your box because there are times when you'll find they work very well under the specific conditions that you're faced with. But there are times when you'd be best to leave them in the box and go with something that fits the conditions better. Such is the reality (and a big reason for the big cost factor) behind playing with this class of tire in the first place. Infinite variables but finite wallet. Sigh...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I disagree
I may have to play around rim/tire size, but on most tracks, i find I use law breakers. from t-jets to RO cars
from plastic to routed.

I do find I run quicker tires in the mod to ro class's. about a 60/40 split between LB or quicker


----------



## nosubfor#3sr (Nov 14, 2009)

Great debate. But I still don't know where to buy the Law Breaker tires from.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Hunt up Tom Shephard.
I wouldn't worry to much about them.
They're too hard to get most times,Tom's a one man show,working out of his basement part time


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

try lucky bob's, he may have some
Tom Shepard = [email protected]


----------



## BudMan49099 (May 6, 2011)

Tom's tires are very good. I've used them many times.

I am most concerned about the tire sizes the tester used.

Myself, and most of the G3's racers I race against use a tire much smaller than that..usually around .434" plus or minus .004'

Also keep in mind that track surface and rail height will dictate a different size and/or a different compound tire. 

No ONE tire is "The greatest ever"


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Check the date on the orginal post:thumbsup:

Your last statement is the most correct tire description i've heard in awhile,lol.
Rick


----------

